# [SOLVED] Closet lighting



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I need a way to light this closet up. It's one of those closets that's under a staircase so it's kind of tight. There are no electrical outlets in there. 

I've already tried those round battery powered lights that stick to the ceiling but it wasn't adhesive enough and it was too weak (the light). I've also read that I can use LED-sensors.. but again, I'd prefer something that is wired to an outlet in the room (even if I have to run the cable around the door frame or through a wall) as opposed to something that is standalone and runs on batteries/a battery. I'm looking for a professional job that isn't permanent. No dollar store lighting.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Closet lighting*

Flatwire Electrical

?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Closet lighting*

FlatWire Electrical Install Video (rough draft) - YouTube

Um... wow!
Never knew that existed until now. I was watching her put the wires and was like "Oh ok, yeah, normal.." then she camouflages it with paint and it's completely undetected and I was like "Insane!"

I guess you took the term 'professional' very seriously. There's no way I'd be able to do that, both due to a lack of skill and equally because there is a door-frame I'd have to pass to reach an outlet that is in the room.

I can't imagine someone hammering a nail or screwing something over those wires by accident. Ouch!

Thanks for the suggestion Spyware. It's perfect, but just a bit out of my league.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Closet lighting*

You're welcome.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Closet lighting*

Works fine......until someone hangs a picture and drives a nail through it.

I've seen plenty of it in use......but I think it is either against code or not as popular as it once was. I think both.....:laugh:. It was used in commercial buildings under modular carpeting.......when installing new walls, many a carpenter shot nails through the stuff......zap!!. No fixing the stuff and the whole run had to be replaced.

Dangerous stuff IMO......:nonono:

Even exposed Romex (NM) has to be armored in all applications in my area......FlatWire has 0 armor. I would check local codes before attempting to use.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Closet lighting*

Keep in mind it's low voltage (12 and 24 volt ... like doorbell wire.)

12 Volt Lighting Wire


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Closet lighting*

Thanks....didn't catch that. I did see where the 120VAC is not available at this time.

I took a quick look at the OEM's site and didn't get a clear picture of the transformer that would be needed to step the 120VAC down to the lower voltage. The installation video wasn't clear either. What I saw was the FlatWire being installed from an outlet.....my assumption was a 120VAC circuit being installed. I did not see any device stepping the voltage down.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Closet lighting*

I would not trust it other than low voltage. I would still go with battery operated lights myself

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Closet lighting*



> I would still go with battery operated lights myself


Which would you suggest me?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Closet lighting*

A lot depends on just how much time you are going to spend in there.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Closet lighting*

Well it's for my sister's closet so I'd say she's going to need enough light to find what she's looking for and take it out. It's not like she's going to need to try on clothes with a mirror in there or anything.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Closet lighting*

Amazon.com > Lighting EVER Flexible Ribbon LED Strip (12V DC)

For example:










Cool White on the left, Warm White on the right


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Closet lighting*

I just realized that there's a phone jack on the closet wall. Anyway I can use that to my advantage?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Closet lighting*

I had a closet under a staircase and put the stick-on battery operated light on a wall, not the ceiling. Two might be needed in your case. If you want to go all out, convert the phone jack to 110 outlet by: How to Turn a Landline Phone Jack Into a Light | eHow


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Closet lighting*



Solidify said:


> I just realized that there's a phone jack on the closet wall. Anyway I can use that to my advantage?


The phone company will frown on your doing this. I know, I used to own a phone company. Remember that the land lines are in place with battery backups specifically so that you will have communications during blackouts -- don't mess with this.

Just get a LED battery-powered motion-detector light and screw it to the wall using anchors.

Amazon.ca: led motion battery


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Closet lighting*

I am with MPR, forget the phone wire.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Closet lighting*

MPR, the link you provided leads to products that all seem to be weak.. as in, I want something that has a brighter light. I really want to illuminate the closet... like in the first post.

Edit: Bought these, will let you all know how they do. Thanks.
Mr. Beams MB 723 Battery-Powered Motion-Sensing LED Stick-Anywhere Nightlight, 3-Pack: Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Closet lighting*

Don't underestimate the illumination of a modern LED lamp. I've got a little $6 LED flashlight that puts out as much light as my 12 V incandescent dive light.

Incandescent lighting provides about 15-20 lumens per watt.
Fluorescent lighting provides about 50-60 lumens per watt.
LED lighting provides about 90-100 lumens per watt.

This light was one of the ones I linked:

How To Install the Mr Beams Battery Powered Closet Light - YouTube


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Closet lighting*

Thanks MPR. Can't wait to see what it gives. I think I will just use the screws to hang them rather then stick them because then it will be a pain when I need to unstick them to change the batteries.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Closet lighting*

Done and done. What do ya'll think? :grin:

If my sister knew this photo was here.. :hide:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Closet lighting*

You tell us, is that enough light ?

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Closet lighting*

Still day time so I'll keep you posted. So far so good. They go off after 30 seconds of inactivity as promised and they don't turn off if there's sunlight; real pluses since they're running on AA's.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Closet lighting*

Nightfall and all is perfect. Thanks everyone.


----------

